# say it ain't so



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Alright, at the moment it looks like I may be re-activating my R15.

The primary purpose is to record circa 100 hr of programming for my kids, then de-activate and stick in the basement (reminder to self - discconnect prior to de-activation), where we have created a kiddie media room.

My secondary purpose is to see how my personal issues have or have not been resolved since Feb when it was de-activated..I know there have been many updates with inconsistent results.

If anyone has any test items they would like me to try and perfrom, please let me know here, or PM.

I gotta believe it should at least be able to perform the functions of a DVP (player), with no recording needs to cause any stability issues.

If it can't, my computer will finally get the 160GB HD I have been teasing it with.

Am I forgetting something simple that would make this genius plan not work (sarcastic comments about the R15 nt working are not necessary - read my posts)?

I have an owned HDVR2 which will be temporairily deactivated until the R15 is full.

I believe there is no new commitment for activating a DVR which already triggered a committment (confirm?)

Thanks for your help and as a reward , my latest.....satire..or drivel...your opinions may vary:

Went to Dinner.

The food was awful, My waiter Earl ( no relation to OUR Earl I am sure) said he was sorry and that it was the cook's first day.

But I ordered a hamburger, it's not like I ordered something fancy.

"Well it is first day and..."

"First day here or first day as a cook? I mean he has cooked a hamburger before right?"

"I apologize let me credit you $5 and give you coupons for $5 off your next 5 meals"

"Thank you I appreciate that"

" If you could please tell me what was wrong with the hamburger, I can convey it directly to the cook, i assure you, he pays attention to what I say.

"Well first of all there is a bug seared onto the burger"

"I see sir, did you know that the first time Mcdonalds made hamburgers they had bugs too?"

"Great. Second of all this appears to be ground chicken not beef"

"Uh huh, well you see this chicken is a 'choice' the establishment has made as oppossed to your so -called 'beef'...After all your "beef" isn't ham.so why can't it be chicken? 

"But..."

"I am sure if you have never had a hamburger before you would quite like it"

1 hour later:

"Earl, when will my food be ready"

"Soon, I would be more specific but I am not allowed"

"DO you think it will be in the next 10 minutes?"

" That would be telling,"

"Maybe I should complain directly to the chef"

"I assure you, what you tell me gets to the chef"

"Earl...Listen I apprecaite that your cook has made certain 'choices', But the burger is still cold, it's still chicken, and it still has bugs.....

" sir...I know I have brought you several burgers.... you are very hard to please...maybe you just don't like OUR burgers."

" yeah but, first it was hot but had a bug, then there was no bug but it was raw..."

" But did you notice the toothpicks? we added that based on comment like yours"

" But you didn't fix what I actually complained about?

" Sir, we are working very hard to resolve all your issues......"

"Then you brought me grilled cheese..which would have been ok but it had a bug in it as well....

" Sir, have I told you that Tiv- I mean Mcdonald's had lots of bugs originally.."

" yes Earl.. please, cooking hamburgers properly has been done for years..."

" But this is a _*gourmet *_hamburger"

"IT"S NOT EVEN HAMBURGER!"

" Please sir, Can I interest you in our Showcase meal instead... on the house of course"

"What is it?

"Ground Beef cooked medium rare served on a sesame seed bun"

"Sure....when will it be ready?

"11 months or so."


----------



## poulson (Dec 4, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> Am I forgetting something simple that would make this genius plan not work (sarcastic comments about the R15 nt working are not necessary - read my posts)?


I believe that you would be persistently nagged by the 'Searching for signal' message on the display if it is not activated...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it has been deactivated since February, it will be 2 or 3 software upgrades out of date. Please let us know if it detects and updates automatically or if you end up having to force an upgrade to get current.

Carl


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> If it has been deactivated since February, it will be 2 or 3 software upgrades out of date. Please let us know if it detects and updates automatically or if you end up having to force an upgrade to get current.
> 
> Carl


will do...eta:this weekend

and to the prior post re: searching for signal

I thought that was no longer the case after recent updates: can someone confirm?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> will do...eta:this weekend
> 
> and to the prior post re: searching for signal
> 
> I thought that was no longer the case after recent updates: can someone confirm?


Was hinted at in the release notes for 10F1, but that release was repealed.
Current release for the R15-500 is holding at 10e8, which still displays the message during signal outage.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

The 10F4 update also does away with the 'searching for signal' and it has fixed many of the issues I was having with 10E8. The only negative thing I have experienced so far is slower response to trandport features....play, FF, Rwind, etc....I can live with this slight annoyance for the added stability. Shame the F4 update was never suppose to be released and was recalled. My receiver downloaded it on it's own at 4AM.

Bill


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

Funny story mikewolf13. !rolling


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Was hinted at in the release notes for 10F1, but that release was repealed.
> Current release for the R15-500 is holding at 10e8, which still displays the message during signal outage.


Thanks, I may have to delay my plan until the message is removed, I thought this had been corrected.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Excellent story :up:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I think I've been to that place. Last Sunday the family and I stopped for a bite. I guess on Sunday's they have special burgers that take more space on the cooktop so they stop serving french fries, deserts, everything except water. We wanted to order a burger, fries and a Coke and Earl told us:

"Due to the fact we offer "special high density" burgers we can't serve all of these other items until we stop selling the "special HD" burgers."

"Why would that be Earl?"

"Our kitchen doesn't have enough width to cook the HD burgers and all of those other things at the same time. But we're going to be adding on two new kitchens sometime next year and all of our HD burgers will be cooked in those kitchens. In fact we're planning on adding another 150 new HD burgers next year when our kitchens are all up and running."

"Okay, fine Earl. Then bring us all a HD burger and a glass of water."

1 hour later HD burgers come out with a little sign on a toothpick sticking out of them.

"Earl, what's this sign on our burgers?"

"Oh, that sign tells you how many other folks in the restaurant have ordered a burger all day and how many bites of their burgers they've taken. That sign will pop up after you take each bite."

"But I don't want a sign sticking up out of my burger every time I take a bite. I just want to eat my burger without seeing all of the eating stats from around the league...er....room."

"But that's the "special" feature for HD burgers on Sundays. In fact, if you look under the bottom of your burger you can see what's the most popular burger that everyone is eating right this moment."

"Why would I care what burger everyone else is eating?"

"That's in case you want to make sure your selection matches everyone else. You know, so you'll feel better about what you're eating since most of the other folks here are eating the same burger."

"What if they're not eating the same burger I'm eating?"

"Then you can make sure you order the burger that's "HOT" next time you come in."

"But how can you tell exactly what burgers people are eating right at this moment? I know you make the burgers but what if someone didn't finish their burger or ordered another burger?"

"Well....we just kinda make that up. But we're pretty close!"

"Okay, so let me get this straight. On Sundays I can only get a burger and water because your kitchen width is taken up by special HD burgers. Every time I take a bite of my burger a sign pops up telling me the eating stats of how many burgers other folks have ordered and how many bites they've taken. Then if I want to look on the bottom of the burger I can see your estimate of what type of burgers everyone is eating right then."

"You've got it buddy. Pretty cool isn't it?"

After that all our family could think it that is sure was easier getting a burger back at McDonalds.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

But did you try their new curbside "Food on Demand" service?

You don't even need to order in advance!

I was wondering how a full-service restraunt could pull this off, but apparently you drive up they load you up with a ton of food, some you might like, some you won't and you just eat what you like. and pay for what you eat.

I pulled through the window last week and was told all they could give me right now was a menu and some free bite -size samples of the worst things on the menu?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm kinda scared of that. I also heard from someone that once you get that ton of food it just sits in you car for months. You can't throw it out. It stays there until it decays/expires.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm kinda scared of that. I also heard from someone that once you get that ton of food it just sits in you car for months. You can't throw it out. It stays there until it decays/expires.


I love extended metaphors!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm kinda scared of that. I also heard from someone that once you get that ton of food it just sits in you car for months. You can't throw it out. It stays there until it decays/expires.


To use that anaogy it would have to be sitting in the trunk of someone elses car to which your not supposed to have access.


----------

